# Does anyone use facebook pages?



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

I started a facebook page for my new business.
Those that have a business page, what are some ways that you promoted it?

https://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Kazas-Kreations/186005694811244

TIA!! :cowboy:


----------



## RubyRed (Sep 24, 2011)

As with any type of social networking. Network it! Find people, friends, groups etc that would be potential clients of interest and network with them. Tag it to your signature line, your email and so forth. Be careful on advertising with Facebook, it can become costly and not an efficient way. Study it well.


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

I haven't yet, but am seriously thinking about opening a facebook business page. :thumb:

How do you sell on facebook? Do people use contact you and pay with paypal?? Or does it just advertise and they have to follow a link to your shop and/or website? 
Thanks


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

happychick said:


> I haven't yet, but am seriously thinking about opening a facebook business page. :thumb:
> 
> How do you sell on facebook? Do people use contact you and pay with paypal?? Or does it just advertise and they have to follow a link to your shop and/or website?
> Thanks


I do silkscreening, mostly custom, so the facebook page is more of an advertizement page. I could sell straight from there if the work wasn't so "custom". As it is, the details are worked out over the phone/via e-mail etc.

It's decent, free advertizement. :sing:

(How did you do your links in your signature?)


----------



## equinecpa (Mar 21, 2011)

I have my facebook pages fed from my blog, and also have a link to them on my blog. I have a link to my CPA page in my email signature. I think posting and activity on them is the best way to promote them.

Here's my homesteading page: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Neighborly-Place/193291117410465

and this is the one for my CPA Business: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Carolyn-Miller-CPA-Equine-and-K9-Accountant/176079348512


----------



## familyman888 (May 4, 2009)

I have a Facebook page and it is a great marketing tool. I sell ViSalus products (weight loss shake) and distributorships (ability to sell the products) to my friends and family on Facebook. Currently, my personal page has way more friends than my business page has likes, so I advertise mostly on my personal page. I make about $1000 a month selling ViSalus strictly on Facebook and have been doing it for about 6 months now. Here's my Facebook page: 

http://www.facebook.com/pages/ViSalus-North-Carolina/152308321536574 

Fortunately when people want to order, they simply go to my website ( www.billycapps.bodybyvi.com ), and the payment is handled by ViSalus. Some ways I promote my business are: using wise and not-so-famous motivational quotes, persistence, pictures of people losing weight, and posting shake recipes.

I will check out all your pages and like them! Yes, it is ALL about networking!


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

Kazahleenah said:


> I do silkscreening, mostly custom, so the facebook page is more of an advertizement page. I could sell straight from there if the work wasn't so "custom". As it is, the details are worked out over the phone/via e-mail etc.
> 
> It's decent, free advertizement. :sing:
> 
> (How did you do your links in your signature?)


Hey, sorry it took me so long to get back with you!
'silkscreening'?? I know what you mean about custom orders/work having more details to work out then other items...But I did not know you COULD sell straight off facebook. That's great, I'm assuming with paypal?

As for signatures, click on your user control panel at the top left of your screen 'User CP', then click 'edit signature' on the left menue bar, and type in what you want to say/add links in the box there. :goodjob:


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

Thanks everyone. Nice fb pages!  

Happychick, I mean, how do you "hide" the link, and just the words show in your signature?


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

Kazahleenah said:


> Thanks everyone. Nice fb pages!
> 
> Happychick, I mean, how do you "hide" the link, and just the words show in your signature?


Oh - copy & paste the URL you want to link, go to the signature link box like I described above and click the 'insert link' symbol right above the box (looks like a Earth w/ a chain link). Make sure you remove the http:// that's already in the box, because your URL link already has one and you don't want two. Then you just type what you want the words of the link to say (don't click to move the cursor, it's already in the right spot at this point).


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

Thank you!!!!!


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

you're very welcome! :thumb:


----------



## Plow Boy (Jan 1, 2004)

In our area people just start a group and run their goods on it... No cost
Some take pictures and sell on their own FB page.
At the top of your FB page type in "Garage Sale" or "Yard Sale" or type in your town or county, surrounding towns and county's with the world Yard our Garage sale with it and you should be able to pull tons of people in your area selling and buying.
I meet with them if they are close or use paypal if I have to mail an item.
I think they start a group for their sale sites because there is no charge.
In the search box type in Logansport Garage Sales and you will see one of many that are in our area.. I think that there are close to 100 in the towns and countys around us.


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

I have a page that is attached to my blog and every time I post to my Free Kindle Downloads for homesteaders and do-it-yourselfers blog people can get a link to my blog posted to their FB page...all you have to do is hit like!
Pam's Pride Recommendations | Facebook


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

All good ideas!!


----------

